# spike in Pto Vallarta street crime



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Numerous reports from Vallarta's south side, the "romantic zone", show a increase of drug addicted gang related muggings in the late night, ealy moring hours, and targeting intoxicated ******'s. One infamous expat who resides there was recently mugged, and was held down and robbed of 2 credit/debit cards, and his kindle. Best to take a taxi and stay in groups when your out drinking!


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

sorry to jump off topic immediately, but as a life-long Cardinals fan, i dearly love your picture.
i can see the steam coming out ******'s ears.
and i feel Cardinal nation owes a big thanks to Templeton. getting rid of him brought us The Wizard and The Play,
not to mention "Go crazy folks". ok i mentioned it.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

edgeee said:


> sorry to jump off topic immediately, but as a life-long Cardinals fan, i dearly love your picture.
> i can see the steam coming out ******'s ears.
> and i feel Cardinal nation owes a big thanks to Templeton. getting rid of him brought us The Wizard and The Play,
> not to mention "Go crazy folks". ok i mentioned it.


Hey no problem, yeah ****** was PISSED. Imagine if he tried to do that today.....:rant:


----------



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

I think it is wise to avoid walking alone, intoxicated, in the club/nightlife zone of any city. I've always felt safe in DT PV at night and haven't observed any new hazards.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Vallarta's south side is a strange, mixxed bag. You'll see tranny hookers, and the occasional drug dealer there too.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I would venture to say that I'm surprised this hasn't happened earlier. 

If that many opportunities for easy cash present themselves to those with fluid ethical standards, and they are guaranteed to be taken advantage of, sooner or later.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

The hustlers come and go with the high season, but this appears to be local gang wanna be's, and this has been a continuining problem for the last 7 years or so down there.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I guess I was comparing this to an incident in a "nice" neighborhood in Uptown a year ago. 

There are a lot of upscale bars and clubs in that area, and people park a few blocks away, and walk to the clubs. A group was accosted on a residential street, conveniently equidistant from two street lights, and one of the men was shot to death, when he refused to hand over the contents of his pockets.

If your goal, either as a hustler or a gangbanger, is to separate people from their belongings, your best pickings will be in areas where there are a lot of people, with a lot of money. Intoxicated? BONUS!


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Uecker_seats said:


> Vallarta's south side is a strange, mixxed bag. You'll see tranny hookers, and the occasional drug dealer there too.


 And add a few dumb, drunk gringos looking for a "good time" . I guess they got screwed and / or F ***ed up but not like they imagined.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Due to the romantic nature of PV, it has been a magnet for all sorts of unusual creatures over the years, including a increase of the expat population in the mid 1980's with the Aids epidemic. Over time, some expats down there have become "entitled" to the town, where they are simply tolerated by the locals.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

I would not call one incident a "spike". These types of incidents have been occuring for years. The advice is still sound. It has happened on Olas Altas outside Andales and on Lazero Cardenas from the market to across the bridge. Those are hot zones. But not the only places.

Common sense is the only prevention for petty theft. At least, it is better to give up your cash than to fight them. Usually it is a fight to the death. Just not worth it! The second most common mistake that gringos make is to hustle the chicks of Mexican dudes in a bar. It is a life-threatening activity.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

From what I've read there was anouther mugging in this area 4 days ago. My question is: If the members of the community are going to "deal" with these degenerates in reataliation so it doesn't happen again, whats to say a whole new group of thugs arne't going to replace the ones who are awaiting or have been taught this lesson? Years ago it seemed the crime surge in PV went and came with the high season, but these are summertime muggings. Not good.


----------

